# SplashTop HD working out for you?



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

I was considering getting splashtop hd to remote access my computer and watch tv recordings and videos from the master hard drive while in bed. Anyone use splashtop HD? and if so how is it working out for you? any reviews about video streaming appreciated.


----------



## DroidHAM (Nov 9, 2011)

I wasn't able to get the THD version to download?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah it shows incompatible but im sure there are folks who have sideloaded.


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

Splashtop works, but can't get Gamepad THD to work and haven't tried HD. Gamepad THD brings up a black screen, I can control the computer but can't see anything. I expect a working version soon. The regular splashtop app is OK, but playing games in windowed mode and without touch profiles is tedious. And having to manually change the resolution from 4:3 to 16:9 is a pain as well.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

splashtop hd says incompatible. the company said it is. do any of u manage to get it working?


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

Splashtop HD works fine. Still no Gamepad THD ...


----------

